# 20lb Wagyu brisket, cook time question



## digitalhippie (Jul 17, 2015)

So I've done quite a few smaller (9-12lb) CAB and Choice briskets before, but never anything like this.  Having a BBQ Sunday with a bunch of friends and family, and the highlight is a 20lb Snake River Farms Wagyu Brisket.  I'll be cooking it in my Master Forge vertical cabinet propane smoker.  Full water tray, and light mop every 1.5hrs.  I usually do 215-235 range for the smoker until I separate the point then bring it up to 250-275 for the burnt ends.  Most of the briskets I've done previously take about 1-1:15 per pound when all is said and done.  By that math, I'm looking at 20-25hrs to smoke this large brisket... and I wanted to check with some more experienced people first.  I do go by temperature for doneness, but I need the time estimate so I know when to start cooking.  Does that time estimate sound right?  I don't mind being done 1-2hrs early... I can wrap it and let it rest, no problem.  I just don't want to be done 6hrs early or 2hrs late...  any tips or advice are greatly appreciated.


----------



## aggie94 (Jul 17, 2015)

I salute you for attempting to smoke such a large and expensive brisket!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   There was someone on here a week or two ago smoking a 19 lb brisket and he said it was "taking forever" to cook, so I would go with the long estimate.  There was also a thread a few days ago where folks wrapped their cooked brisket in foil,then in a wool blanket and put in one of those expensive (Yeti) type coolers that can hold ice for 5 days.  Having done that they let a brisket rest all night (8hrs or so) and was still hot the next morning.  That being said I would plan on being done way early and let it rest for a long time well wrapped.  Post some pics of what an expensive brisket looks like!


----------



## digitalhippie (Jul 17, 2015)

Anything worth doing, is worth doing right... right? haha

I'd be more worried if it was my first brisket, but I've done a few dozen CAB/Choice briskets in the past with mostly success.  I just figured it was worth splurging and seeing what all the fuss was about.  Was $229.00 shipped from SRF with standard shipping (coupon for free shipping if you leave it in your cart for 24hrs).  Arrived 97% frozen and is thawing in an ice water bath right now.  UPS delivered the brisket today, ends up being 18.4lbs.  By the looks of it, I'll probably trim about a pound of fat cap... so figuring around 17-17.5lbs pre-cook weight.  I've definitely rested for 5-6hrs before without issue, so you're right... better to err on the long side than the short side.  My worst case brisket was about 1.5hrs/lb... so figuring 26hrs for 17lbs.  I don't have a (overpriced) Yeti cooler, but I've had good luck with this method... double heavy duty foil, big heavy towel, insulated food bag, coleman 5-day cooler.

Once thawed, it's getting injected with a beef broth/au jus combo... then will be rubbed with my homemade rub an hour before smoking.  Smoking over oak and apple.  Mop is apple cider bourbon.













20150717_144625-01.jpeg



__ digitalhippie
__ Jul 17, 2015


















20150717_174347-01.jpeg



__ digitalhippie
__ Jul 17, 2015


----------



## b-one (Jul 17, 2015)

I hope it's worth it!


----------



## digitalhippie (Jul 17, 2015)

No matter what, it's worth trying at least once :)


----------



## ak1 (Jul 17, 2015)

Don't take this the wrong way. But I just don't get it. You've got this wonderful piece of meat, and then you're gonna inject it with a bunch of stuff & then rub the heck out of it as well.  What a waste of 230 bucks. 

If I was doing Wagyu, some salt & pepper rubbed on the surface for a bit of flavour and that's it. Let the beef shine. 

Wagyu is well marbled, it doesn't need injecting.


----------



## digitalhippie (Jul 17, 2015)

I appreciate your opinion, but the thread is about cook time...


----------



## aggie94 (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks for the pictures, I've never seen a Wagyu brisket before, that's one barbecue I would like to be at!


----------



## digitalhippie (Jul 17, 2015)

I'll try to post some more pics post trim, pre-rub


----------



## ak1 (Jul 17, 2015)

digitalhippie said:


> I appreciate your opinion, but the thread is about cook time...


Cook it until it's done. I'm gonna guess probably around 23 hrs to get to 195 internal. It could be less, it could be more. Every piece of meat is different. I've had 6hr swings between the same cuts of meat that weighed the same.

I wish you all the best. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## bbqpit77 (Jul 17, 2015)

yes, dont worry about the time, just apply de rub, put on the Fg all night, get your smoker ready and leave it there..... wait until it reach 195-205 and its done. I did a 20LB brisket a few weeks ago and took about 16 hours at 250F.


----------



## yrrndsmoker (Jul 20, 2015)

Hey Hippie, So how were the results on your cook? How long did it end up taking? Any pics? I have a 17.5 lb SRF brisket in my freezer and wanted to see if you had any surprises or tips.

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## digitalhippie (Jul 20, 2015)

Turned out amazing, and everyone loved it.  Probably trimmed about 1.5-2lbs off it.  Injected the night before, rubbed 2hrs before going in the smoker.  Smoked at 225F for 17hrs to IT 165F, wrapped and smoked for an additional 4hrs to IT 195F.  Separated the point, wrapped the flat to rest in the cooler, added a ton of extra rub and threw the point back in unwrapped with A LOT of smoke for 2hrs additional.  Flat rested about 6hrs in the cooler before slicing, and the point rested for about 4hrs before being chopped up for burnt ends.


----------



## yrrndsmoker (Jul 20, 2015)

digitalhippie said:


> Turned out amazing, and everyone loved it.  Probably trimmed about 1.5-2lbs off it.  Injected the night before, rubbed 2hrs before going in the smoker.  Smoked at 225F for 17hrs to IT 165F, wrapped and smoked for an additional 4hrs to IT 195F.  Separated the point, wrapped the flat to rest in the cooler, added a ton of extra rub and threw the point back in unwrapped with A LOT of smoke for 2hrs additional.  Flat rested about 6hrs in the cooler before slicing, and the point rested for about 4hrs before being chopped up for burnt ends.


Thanks for the info, I will use this as a rough idea on time. I plan on doing the same with the point.  If you had it to do again would you still leave the point whole or cut up into burnt ends before throwing back on for those two hours? Thank you very much for the info, i cant wait!!


----------



## jcbigler (Jul 20, 2015)

digitalhippie said:


> Turned out amazing, and everyone loved it.


Did it taste 4 times as good as a normal brisket?


----------



## digitalhippie (Jul 20, 2015)

JCBigler said:


> Did it taste 4 times as good as a normal brisket?


No, probably closer to 10 times


----------



## digitalhippie (Jul 20, 2015)

yrrndsmoker said:


> Thanks for the info, I will use this as a rough idea on time. I plan on doing the same with the point.  If you had it to do again would you still leave the point whole or cut up into burnt ends before throwing back on for those two hours? Thank you very much for the info, i cant wait!!


If I did it again, I'd do it the exact same way.  When I chopped up the point I made sure every piece had some bark on it.  If you usually chop it before, then go with what you're used to.


----------



## yrrndsmoker (Jul 20, 2015)

digitalhippie said:


> If I did it again, I'd do it the exact same way.  When I chopped up the point I made sure every piece had some bark on it.  If you usually chop it before, then go with what you're used to.


Right on man!!!! Thanks again for your help!!


----------

